# Barnsley S74 and where to sample



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

as the title says, with so many different beans, roast and suppliers is there ANYWHERE close to me that i could sample before buying. eg coffee shops or suppliers im

looking for as much info as poss, before wasting a lot of cash on different beans.

Having gone from powder to granules to pods and now to beans and going to use a krups ea8080 just purchased.

i tried nearly all pods from ukcoffeepods and coffeeroyale and ended up with :

espresso caffe karoma 100% arabica,

i make with 50ml milk and 160ml water (roughly that is)

this hopefully gives you an idea of my taste buds.

all info will be most appreciated.

cheers jud


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Judd lad.

Try Limini in Doncaster, I think they have a cupping event sometime this month.

Ian


----------



## jud1255 (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks eyedee, just been on there sight , cannot see out regards cupping event.

may i add at this present time i just wasted a good few quid on the krups machine its no better than my magimix espresso pod machine, i just tried some lavazza beans and not impressed at all , the main dissapointment is though, i thought it was fully auto (my mistake) so i reckon put the krups and the magimix on ebay and get somet like the siemens 76009. ah well thats life but not as we know it. thanks again jud


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

The cupping event was planned but maybe not enough people picked up on it.

Send them a mail or even call around there, Carcroft isn't millions of miles away from you. Youri the guy who runs the show is massively knowledgable about all aspects of coffee and has enthusiasm to spare.

Ian


----------

